# First goat birthing - went just fine!



## Cara Peachick (Jun 14, 2011)

My 2 y.o. first freshener Lamancha, Trixie, woke me up this morning at 5:30 calling and calling.  We are first timers together, so. . . anything can happen!  She had bloody show and was having contractions.  We hung out with her on and off quite a while while she got up and down and up and down and chewed her cud, and got up and screamed, etc.  About 7 hours after it all started, she pushed out a single, healthy DOELING!!!  YAY!!!    She is now up and nursing and mama is being a good mama without any coaxing - yay!   

The baby presented with a single hoof, nose (and tongue!) outside the sac.  Hubby and I each tried searching for the second leg, but to no avail.  The second leg was stretched all the way back straight along her belly.  The front hoof was between her back legs!  Poor mama; she did great.

Whew!  Now I need a nap!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 14, 2011)

pictures please


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 14, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats on your new and healthy little one!!!!


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh yes - pictures please 
That is very happy moment!

Did you breed her to LaManchas Buck?
I'm very interested, because I too, have LaManchas and was thinking to breed them with smaller Buck for the first time.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, I forgot to second the call for "PICTURES PLEASE!!!"


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yea!  Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations!  Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratz!! Pictures are in order....


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats!  x5 on the pics


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations. x6 for pictures please.


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2011)

*Congratulations!!!

Now, show us the pics!*!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy for you!


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 15, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone!  I have plenty of pix, but can't find the cord to connect my camera to my computer    so I just ordered a new one.

So. . . it may be a little while, but I will get pix!

Yes, the kid is purebred Lamancha. I bought the mama already bred.  The baby daddy is one good looking boy, too!

I recently came across a largish farm (on the web) with Lamanchas and one other dairy breed (maybe Nubians?).  They have a few bucks of each breed, but they keep a single Nigerian Dwarf buck and breed all their first fresheners to him.  I thought this was a neat idea and, presumably, a kindness to the does.

As a mama who has birthed 3 babies myself, including one 12 pounder (!), I can imagine that might make it a bit easier


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 15, 2011)

I will have to see if one of the goat dairies near me would be willing to strike a deal... they could use one of my Nigerian/Pygmy bucklings(soon to be bucks) to breed a FF doe in exchange for one of the mixed breed kids...   hmmmm!   This is an idea worth exploring!!


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 16, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I will have to see if one of the goat dairies near me would be willing to strike a deal... they could use one of my Nigerian/Pygmy bucklings(soon to be bucks) to breed a FF doe in exchange for one of the mixed breed kids...   hmmmm!   This is an idea worth exploring!!


I wish you live close by....then I can use your Buck's services  
I'm still in search for Nigerian breeding Buck!
No farms around me, nothing....


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2011)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I saw that rebelINny has a nigerian...maybe...anyway she's in NY...maybe you should trying PM'ing her.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where abouts in NY are you? depending on your location, it might be do-able for us to drive out for a meet, greet, & rendezvous..


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Mzyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taken from rebelINny's thread, posted 04/15/2011 at 7:09 pm, on the results of their CAE testing... they might have a buck left, I don't know.


			
				rebelINny said:
			
		

> I have just gotten the results back from biotracking on all of our adult goats and one of our kids.............however some of the does that came back postive for CAE have kids that are now a year old from last years kidding that certainly must have it to. So out of 23 goats we have only seven that are negative. I feel absolutely devastated right now as some are ones we have had for three and four years and it is heart-breaking to have to send them off. All the cae positive goats will be leaving this monday to the livestock auction to go for meat.


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will not ostracize a member for having the bad luck that they did.  CAE is a manageable disease and is transmitted in specific ways.  Just because they had some goats with positive CAE results does NOT mean that all of their goats do.

There are other VERY NOTABLE members on this forum who have goats that are CAE and CL positive in their herds.  They manage the diseases appropriately.  This would not stop me from purchasing one of their goats nor would it stop me from using the services of a buck who tests clean from their herd.

Being honest on this forum leads me to believe that said members would be honest in person as well.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not reccommending ostracizing rebelINny(or any other members with CAE or CL positive goats). Honestly, I am not sure how you thought I was saying/reccomending doing this to them... as this was SO not my intention. I'm sorry that it was taken that way.
I copied and pasted direct from their post, AND said "they might have a buck left"(meaning 1 that is CAE negative). I was simply putting the info out there for Mzyla, so she would know in advance that rebel _might not_ have a CAE negative buck available _at this time_. I sincerely hope that they DO have a buck that tested clean. I know that this revelation was a huge devastation to their farm, only having the 7, out of their 23 goats, test negative for the disease.


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2011)

I am sorry that I mistook the meaning your post Jacqui.

eta: written words can sometimes be difficult to decipher if there is more being said than is really being said iykwim


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

yes, ikwym about written words being harder to decipher than spoken ones. ETA: you can't hear the inflections with written that you can with spoken.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for your patience!  Here they are!






Here is Mama Trixie in 1st stage labor.






Here is baby Sassafras, just born!






Trixie is a FF, but knew just what to do - as my "kids" look on.






Sassy looking a little more alert





3 days old and already making trouble!


----------

